# Need Advice - 31 Rqs



## mnoutbacking (Mar 11, 2006)

I just purchased a new Chevy 1500 Silverado Crew Cab (4 door) and I would like to trade my 28 RSS for a 31 RQS. I am a little worried about the pickup being able to tow the 31 RQS. Anyone have some sound advice for me? If I did the math correctly I believe I am at the upper end of what the pickup rates out for. I do utilize a stabilizing hitch and am more than willing to add sway control.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mnoutbacking said:


> I just purchased a new Chevy 1500 Silverado Crew Cab (4 door) and I would like to trade my 28 RSS for a 31 RQS. I am a little worried about the pickup being able to tow the 31 RQS. Anyone have some sound advice for me? If I did the math correctly I believe I am at the upper end of what the pickup rates out for. I do utilize a stabilizing hitch and am more than willing to add sway control.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> [snapback]106261[/snapback]​


Need more info give us some specs.

Don


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Run a search, you will find all kinds of opinions on this subject. Mine is that a half ton truck is too small to SAFELY pull a trailer that size. I'm sure you will get all kinds of responses from "you are crazy for thinking about it" to "I have been doing it for years, and I haven't killed anyone, I mean had any problems yet"! Make an informed information based on ACCURATE vehicle weights. I am sure once you do this you will realize you are over your capabilities.

Good luck, and make a SAFE and INFORMED decision. action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Need more info give us some specs.


Agree with Don. We need more information about the specs of your TV.

Just keep in mind, that 31 is a huge trailer! Dry weight is over 7000 pounds. I'm no expert, but I don't think many half-tons (I know, excluding the Titan!







) can handle it. I know my old Burb wouldn't have been able to.

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Too heavy. Did a lot of calculating just a few months ago. The Silverado Crew Cab has a GCWR of 13000 lbs and a GVWR of 7000, w/ GAWR of about 3700 lbs. That TT per Keystone is at 7200.

Using dry weights you have 7200 TT and 5400 TV and you are already at 12,600. Full with Gas, People and all the stuff that is in your trailer you might be even pulling 13700 if not 14000 easy. Additionally it probably exceeds GVWR cause I bet that tongue is about 1100 and of course GAWR is over as well.

Trailer that weighs that much is most certainly 3/4 ton territory and you probably want a whole lot more power under the hood. You didn't state your motor size.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We have a 30RLS (almost the same size/weight as the 31RQS). We towed it initially with a Nissan Armada with a Hensley hitch. It towed okay, but I always knew that I had too much trailer for the truck (despite what the dealer said).

We moved to a Dodge 2500 diesel and it changed the entire towing experience. Hills are no longer an issue, and it is a MUCH more stable platform.

FYI, don't trust the weights from Keystone. Ours listed "dry" weight was 6910 lbs. I just put it on the Cat scale and it was right at 8000 lbs. (with NO personal gear, empty water/waste tanks, just propane and a few food items). The weights they give are a fully unloaded, unfueled trailer with NO options (all the ones we saw had all the options).

In the end, will it tow it? Probably. Will it tow it safely? Not too likely. It'd be okay in the flats, but in any panic situation, the trailer would quickly overwhelm the tv.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> FYI, don't trust the weights from Keystone. Ours listed "dry" weight was 6910 lbs. [snapback]106360[/snapback]​


I think it's too much for that half ton. And the weights from Keystone - geesh! It appears they just upped them AGAIN on the website! When I bought mine in September, the dry weight was listed at something like a shade over 5000 pounds and a gross weight of around 7000. I bought it thinking it was about 600 pounds lighter than my old TT and it turns out to be a 1000 pounds heavier. So, be careful and err on the side of caution.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mnoutbacking,

I would be leary of towing that big a trailer with your 1500. As the others have said, it would help to know gear ratios, etc.

As far as sway control is concerned, you should consider that a must. And a good one as well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Too heavy. Did a lot of calculating just a few months ago. The Silverado Crew Cab has a GCWR of 13000 lbs and a GVWR of 7000, w/ GAWR of about 3700 lbs. That TT per Keystone is at 7200.
> 
> Using dry weights you have 7200 TT and 5400 TV and you are already at 12,600. Full with Gas, People and all the stuff that is in your trailer you might be even pulling 13700 if not 14000 easy. Additionally it probably exceeds GVWR cause I bet that tongue is about 1100 and of course GAWR is over as well.
> 
> ...


Agree with NJMike. I have an 06 1500 Crew too but GVWR is 7400 on mine (Z71 pkg). I'm OK pulling my 26RS, but I ran the numbers on a 28RSDS before settling on the 26 and it would have been 200 pounds over the GCWR "loaded out" for camping.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

I tow the 31 RQS with a 2002 7.3 L Excursion and I know that at one point when my Henlsey arrow torsion bars were not tightened I had a lot of sway, to the point that I was extremely uncomfortable. I thought the Excursion could handle anything ( a trailer of this size and weight) however I was wrong. I couldn't imagine anything smaller even with the Hensley Arrow, tightened bars and all.

My 2 Canadian cents (which today are almost worth 2 American cents)

Rob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a feeling we're going to see this question a lot on that trailer. It really looks nice and I'm guessing the dealerships are not telling the buys the entire truth.

I don't think I'd want to pull a 31RQS with my 3/4 ton Suburban with 4:10 gears.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I don't think I'd want to pull a 31RQS with my 3/4 ton Suburban with 4:10 gears.


Why not?









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I don't think I'd want to pull a 31RQS with my 3/4 ton Suburban with 4:10 gears.
> 
> 
> Why not?
> ...


Good question(especially from you)









I would have with my 96, 3/4 ton Suburban

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I towed our 31RQS to Washington DC from NH last year with a stop at West Point, NY. Out of necessity I had to use the 2004 Silverado 1500 LS Extended Cab short box. I had no problems at all with handling,sway or power. My Wife,step-son and our were along for the trip. We were by no means loaded to the gills. I insisted on the minimums because I believed that I had reached or exceeded the tow limits of the vehicle. At a scale in Connecticut (I had to know) I weighed in and was under the GCVWR and Trailer weight was at 8175.

I have been towing for 5 years and would STERNLY recommend against towing like this. Especially anyone new to towing. Hence the Silverado 2500HD much more power and confidence. But I must say that I was pleased with the was the Silverado 1500 did the job. If pushed I would go that way again. But I definately KNOW my limits. I will be the first to admit I was on the hairy edge.

A side note though, If your contemplating the 31RQS you have made an excellent choice. We love our TT. It is roomy comfortable and easy on the eyes. Drive safe tow safe. Err to the side of caution. 80 percent rule will afford a comfortable safe and pleasant ride.

Eric


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

With the Silverado's wheelbase the setup will probably feel very stable (assuming you have a good hitch setup). However, I suspect your power train could be very taxed, especially your transmission. Even if the setup feels stable on the road you still might wind up destroying your transmission if you do any substantial amount of towing. Throw in some really hot, hilly days of towing and it's probably a near certainty that the transmission would be damaged.

Stacey's husband


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I towed our 31RQS to Washington DC from NH last year with a stop at West Point, NY. Out of necessity I had to use the 2004 Silverado 1500 LS Extended Cab short box. I had no problems at all with handling,sway or power. My Wife,step-son and our were along for the trip. We were by no means loaded to the gills. I insisted on the minimums because I believed that I had reached or exceeded the tow limits of the vehicle. At a scale in Connecticut (I had to know) I weighed in and was under the GCVWR and Trailer weight was at 8175.
> 
> ...


8100 lbs, that cant be. The sticker says 6900 lbs. That is like half a ton difference!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have an 2005 1500 4x4 crewcab chevy, with the 3.42 and 5.3L engine my rating is 7400Lbs. My 06 29BHS was listed at 5150 with an axle of 7200 when I purchased. I knew it was upper limit but felt comfortable. Keystone now lists the unit at 5450 with an axle of 7600lbs which is over my limit.

I tow the trailer with the tow haul mode for the tranny and it is out of over drive on the hills and uses OD on flats and down hill. A 3.73 or 4.10 would be better, but In reality unless your only towing local I would say a 31 is a little big for the 1500. I do not tow more than 4 hours with my 29 and do not plan on going much further. NY, NJ, PA and that's about it. Maybe MD one day but never FL.

I have been driving pickups for 30 years and have no problem pushing them past their max but I think the 31 might shorten the life of your 1500. Again if your going local only and have a good WD/sway like an Hensley you could do it but not as safe as a 1500HD, 2500 or 3500 could.

Just my .02


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m sorry but the manufacturers spend a lot of money on engineering and then building a vehicle. When you go past those ratings you are taxing the suspension and chassis past the limits of its design. The engine and trans combination are in many different rated vehicles with the rear end ratio being the biggest factor in the drivetrain.

I have yet to understand what the difference is between a 12 hr trip or a 1 hr trip. You are still pulling the same unit on a road and or highway. The truck and certainly not the road and everyone on it knows how short or long a trip you are on when they cut you off and you need to stop.

Towing a TT without any type of sway control can be foolish especially a 28 ft. The few dollars extra for safety should not even be a discusion, only which type to use.

I once pulled a 40 ft tractor trailer with a single axle tractor'..which was legally aloud to carry 36,000 lbs but was loaded with 53,000 lbs 5 miles because the boss said...'its only 5 miles, whats the big deal. In that 5 miles I cracked a rear spring and white knucked it all the way. Never again.

Every camping trip I have gone on, forget the 25 years of driving for work, I have seen campers in ditches and on there side flipped or rear ending another vehicle.
It is a sickening site. I do not want to see any of you.

Forget legally......Tow safely......its your family!

Off the box









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> ...


 Your absolutely right and I was lucky I suppose. Somehow I read different numbers. But before I went off half cocked I went back and checked on line (I don't have that truck anymore) and yes indeed I was over, way over. That's all I want to say about that. I am going to try to forget that what I thought was a calculated risk was actually stupidity. I hope anyone who reads this takes heed. Check then recheck.


----------



## mnoutbacking (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry everyone, been traveling - Pickup specs - 
I have the 1500 Z71 with 6.0 liter - 4.10 gears 
basically a 3/4 ton without the extra springs. I still think that this will handle it with the equalizer hitch and sway control, however, I still have reservations. We typically do not have much for hills - Minnesota flat lands - and our trailering is maxed at 150 mile radius. 
With that should I avoid this trade like the plague, or go for it. We really like the layout and think it would be a great trailer.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

If I were your wife, I would sayDEFINITLY NOT. You will be overloaded. If you do this, first get the maximum life insurance, as well as maximum medical and liability auto insurances.

Travel alone and have DW and kids leave 1 hour ahead of you so they will not have to see the wreck.

I know, I am a bit of a nut about this. However in my travels I have seen some things. One I will NEVER forget is this: Some kind of tow vehicle upside down off the road (I say 'some kind of tv' cause upside down it was hard to tell what it was). There was also some kind of trailer that had been towed. Again it was impossible to tell what 'cause it was scattered all over. Fortunately others had stopped, I had a CB, and they asked for Emergency to be called. I could do that, but that image is imprinted on my mind.

Do you really want to chance it? If you have extra money lying around, upgrade your tv so next year you can buy the tt you want. It will be a really great trailer next year, and you won't have the questions you do now.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

still a newbie to towing our 31rqs and this is probably a silly question but we are needing some honest answers:

We have a 2005 Nissan Titan that we have pulled our 31rqs with on about 8 trips total since we bought our OB in January. Anyway, Hubby and I have noticed when we are braking (without the trailer attached) that the truck shakes? What does this mean? and is it related to towing the 31rqs? Any other titan owners, please advise.

We truly appreciate the guidance on this!
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy in San Diego.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

still a newbie to towing our 31rqs and this is probably a silly question but we are needing some honest answers:

We have a 2005 Nissan Titan that we have pulled our 31rqs with on about 8 trips total since we bought our OB in January. Anyway, Hubby and I have noticed when we are braking (without the trailer attached) that the truck shakes? What does this mean? and is it related to towing the 31rqs? Any other titan owners, please advise.

We truly appreciate the guidance on this!
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy in San Diego


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would say that you could have a warped rotor, but I seem to remember something about a common break problem on the Titan's. Doug could probably tell you more about that.

Good luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The rotor is probably warped as said. I would also check how you have your brake controller for the trailer set. If the truck is stopping most of the weight it will overheat the front brakes and rotor quickly. Make sure the trailer is helping to slow itself down.

Another way to warp a rotor is if the rotors are hot from driving and you wash your vehicle including the wheels with cold water, you could warp the rotor a little

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The rotor is probably warped as said. I would also check how you have your brake controller for the trailer set. If the truck is stopping most of the weight it will overheat the front brakes and rotor quickly. Make sure the trailer is helping to slow itself down.
> 
> Another way to warp a rotor is if the rotors are hot from driving and you wash your vehicle including the wheels with cold water, you could warp the rotor a little
> 
> ...


Another way to prevent it is instead of pulling up to a stop light and sit there with your foot on the brake, slow down early and creep to the light. This allows better heat distribution on the rotors.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

MrsDrake97 said:


> still a newbie to towing our 31rqs and this is probably a silly question but we are needing some honest answers:
> 
> We have a 2005 Nissan Titan that we have pulled our 31rqs with on about 8 trips total since we bought our OB in January. Anyway, Hubby and I have noticed when we are braking (without the trailer attached) that the truck shakes? What does this mean? and is it related to towing the 31rqs? Any other titan owners, please advise.
> 
> ...


 I have a 2005 Titan as well. What you might want to do is call the dealer who sold you the truck. There is a t.s.b. out for Titans regarding a brake improvement of some sort. I called my dealer to ask if my truck was affected. The dealer said when my truck started to "shimmy" I would know to bring it in for the free upgrade. Maybe it started "shimmying" the next day-maybe it was all in my head but I called the dealer, took my Titan in, and in about 3 hrs left out with "new" brakes. They had to replace some parts, and it is nationwide. Good luck...P.J.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

sunny

Thank you to all who responded about our Titan's "shimmy" problem. I now have some clues to go on in having it fixed. I will let you know how it all turns out.

Best to all!
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy in San Diego
31rqs
05 Nissan Titan


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

HI All,

Indeed this was a Nissan recall situation that we were not aware of! Did some research on Nissan Titantalk.com and found out that all 2004 & 2005 had shimmy- judder probs and had to be replaced free of charge. Had ours fixed on Friday,,,

Life is good! Let's go Outbackin!

Da Drakes in San Diego!


----------

